# Amaizablaze multifuel conversion kit



## pelletwise (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok so amaizablaze the corn stove company now has a kit to convert the stoves into a multifuel unit that burners both pellets and corn. Its a negative pressure kit, which means the kit is actually out side of the stove and can be retro-fitted into an already install stove. Has anyone here done this, or does anyone know anything about it? We had a few arrive at my shop and I'm gunna try it out on my old corny at home, I was wondering if anyone has any hints or tips?


----------



## smoke show (Sep 16, 2009)

check over @ www.iburncorn.com lota corn burners there.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Sep 17, 2009)

cool, how are the thelins working out? they are made in our home town, good stoves.
 as for your question,btfoom! ??


----------

